# Exterior recessed soffit lighting need some input



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

UPDATE. Here is my plan








The bigger yellow dots are the 6 inch and the smaller are the 4 inch. The front wall of the garage will have a 6 inch can on left corner just straight down and the two 4 inch cans will be wall washers and the right corner will be the eyeball/gimball trip whatever is best. The front of the house will have two 4 inch wall washers in the middle. The soffit above the garage door will be two 4 inch cans in the middle straight down. Yay or Nay? Technically its not security lighting they are just flooding the whole driveway for light. The turn it on and off inside the house with a switch no motion detector or photocell.


Original post:
I need some ideas for exterior lighting. I just got back from a checking out a million+ dollar home in a country club that i was offered a lot of work on. 

They have those hideous surface mount flood lights mounted under the soffits. I mentioned to them about changing those to cleaner looking light like a recessed soffit light. They would like recessed soffit accent lights too. 

Any links, pictures, suggestions?? I told them i would email them some pictures of lighting ideas.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I've put a bunch of 4,5 and 6 inch recess cans in soffits.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I thought they needed their hideous floods to protect their money. Soffit, down, fixtures are for making the house look pretty...I thought.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I thought they needed their hideous floods to protect their money. Soffit, down, fixtures are for making the house look pretty...I thought.


There isn't anything that looks nicer that can be recessed into the soffit to provide security?

I was thinking a 6" can in the corner of the soffit with an ajustable gimbal trim


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

pawirenut said:


> There isn't anything that looks nicer that can be recessed into the soffit to provide security?
> 
> I was thinking a 6" can in the corner of the soffit with an ajustable gimbal trim


That sounds good to me. I was just thinking of the purpose of the floods for security beyond the perimeter of the house.:thumbsup:


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

Like this:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a nice fixture. Are you planning on using cfls?


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> That is a nice fixture. Are you planning on using cfls?


I don't know exactly what i'm doing right now just fishing around and looking for lighting ideas. 

This is what they have now without the motion sensor they just turn the light on/off from inside the front door. Million dollar stucco clean sharp looking house with this thing hanging under the soffit first thing you see when you pull in the driveway.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

That's the kind that I have, but then my house is not a million dollar house. But, I like them.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> That's the kind that I have, but then my house is not a million dollar house. But, I like them.


Just looks tacky to me with 2 big ol bulbs sticking out. Every other exterior lighting fixture is beautiful on this house then use see this.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay, send us pictures when you are done. And show how you patched the holes.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Okay, send us pictures when you are done. And show how you patched the holes.


Patched what holes?:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

pawirenut said:


> Patched what holes?:laughing:


I may be looking at the picture wrong. I thought the fixture was mounted on the vertical surface. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess I know one person who has me on their ignore list...:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

pawirenut said:


> There isn't anything that looks nicer that can be recessed into the soffit to provide security?
> 
> I was thinking a 6" can in the corner of the soffit with an ajustable gimbal trim




Wallpack or flood is about all I know that would provide enough light for security. An eyeball trim on a recess can would not light a big area.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I guess I know one person who has me on their ignore list...:whistling2:


Who dat?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

pawirenut said:


> Who dat?


I had to ignore JW, his poor quote abilities were too much for me and I couldn't take it anymore. 


:laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

pawirenut said:


> Who dat?





No one really. I was just trolling around causing trouble and upping my post count one meaningless post at a time....:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> No one really. I was just trolling around causing trouble and upping my post count one meaningless post at a time....:laughing:


Not cool, you are copying my system. :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

pawirenut said:


> Any links, pictures, suggestions?? I told them i would email them some pictures of lighting ideas.



Do they need a lot of light away from the building or just a path lit up next to it?



RIVETER said:


> I thought they needed their hideous floods to protect their money. Soffit, down, fixtures are for making the house look pretty...I thought.


Yep that's how I see it. Down lighting can light a sidewalk just fine.




Jlarson said:


> I had to ignore JW, his poor quote abilities were too much for me and I couldn't take it anymore.
> :laughing::laughing::jester:



Yea if only Badger's Quoting school would accept me I might be able to learn......:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Not cool, you are copying my system. :laughing::whistling2:



I have been doing that since day one.....A troll is a troll is a troll.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Soffit potlights are very popular where I live. I have seen some at a supply house, with a wall wash baffle intended specifically for outdoor soffit installation. I haven't seen any houses with them but it seems like a better idea than just regular eyeball trims since lighting up the walls is the whole point anyway. Plus the bulbs won't be as visible.

I know not everyone is sold on LED yet but it seems like a good place for LED potlights. After all who wants to get up there to change a PAR20 a few times a year? I have them on my house, on a timer, and changing the bulbs is a huge pain.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I thought they needed their hideous floods to protect their money.


People use lights for that? The only light I would use for protection is a flashlight in the hand I'm not holding a 1911 in. :thumbup:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

How bout this. A recessed light that flips down to light up the area when the switch is on. Like these emergency lights http://www.signtexinc.com/Products/coverlite/coverlite.htm


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

See my origional post i drew up a plan.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

My $.02

Keep all the cans the same size.

Don't bother with gimbal rings. Straight downlights will wash the wall just fine. 

Install a photo cell and a switch. 

Use CF lamps


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

220/221 said:


> My $.02
> 
> Keep all the cans the same size.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to achieve two things wall wash and light up the drive way area. The 3 of the 6 inch cans are gonna be gimbal ring to aim the light into the driveway. All the 4 inch are going to be straight down.

I was thinking the walls just need a small spot of light not the whole wall lit up that's why i was thinking 4 inch is better?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

pawirenut said:


> I'm trying to achieve two things wall wash and light up the drive way area. The 3 of the 6 inch cans are gonna be gimbal ring to aim the light into the driveway. All the 4 inch are going to be straight down.
> 
> I was thinking the walls just need a small spot of light not the whole wall lit up that's why i was thinking 4 inch is better?




I ran (50) 6" cans around a house and screened in porch. Put them on dimmers. Customer loved them.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I ran (50) 6" cans around a house and screened in porch. Put them on dimmers. Customer loved them.


WOW! thats a lot of cans i'd be happy with 2 cans right about now:laughing:

On a serious note though I forgot to ask where do you get exterior recessed cans? You don't use the same kind you use inside a house right? They have to be weatherproof obviously.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

pawirenut said:


> WOW! thats a lot of cans i'd be happy with 2 cans right about now:laughing:
> 
> On a serious note though I forgot to ask where do you get exterior recessed cans? You don't use the same kind you use inside a house right? They have to be weatherproof obviously.



Yea it was a big house. No outdoor rated cans needed, the soffit area is just like the attic. I buy ic rated halos and use them everywhere. I haven't bought a non ic rated can in years.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

pawirenut said:


> I'm trying to achieve two things wall wash and light up the drive way area. The 3 of the 6 inch cans are gonna be gimbal ring to aim the light into the driveway. All the 4 inch are going to be straight down.
> 
> I was thinking the walls just need a small spot of light not the whole wall lit up that's why i was thinking 4 inch is better?


A gimbal will not really give much/any more light into the driveway. Besides, you don't need light *on* the driveway. Keeping the cans all 6" will give a more uniform look. @ 8' high, the can light will spill out plenty.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Yea it was a big house. No outdoor rated cans needed, the soffit area is just like the attic. I buy ic rated halos and use them everywhere. I haven't bought a non ic rated can in years.


ok and one last thing geez might as well get you to do it:laughing:

Those 50 cans you did i assumed was during new construction? Not sure if i should just go around and pop all the soffit covers out and mount new work cans and just rope around. You can't support old work cans on vinyl soffit vent.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

220/221 said:


> A gimbal will not really give much/any more light into the driveway. Besides, you don't need light *on* the driveway. Keeping the cans all 6" will give a more uniform look. @ 8' high, the can light will spill out plenty.


The driveway is pretty wide you can park 4 cars side by side in it still good?

Oh and the soffits aren't 8 foot high i'd say at least 10 foot they have vaulted and high cielings inside.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

pawirenut said:


> ok and one last thing geez might as well get you to do it:laughing:
> 
> Those 50 cans you did i assumed was during new construction? Not sure if i should just go around and pop all the soffit covers out and mount new work cans and just rope around. You can't support old work cans on vinyl soffit vent.



Nope a big remodel. The gc nailed 2x4 in every spot he wanted a light for me to nail to. But it was like new construction because they were redoing the siding and soffits. I went from can to can. I think there were 5 circuits with 10 cans 65w floods on each. They wanted a switch on each side, front, back, and one for porch area.:001_huh:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> The driveway is pretty wide you can park 4 cars side by side in it still good?


 
I think so. If they are playing b ball out there, the cans aren't going to help them out anyway. If they are just walking out to the street there will be a lot of _reflected light_ spilling out, probably 20'.

Take a can/extension cord outside tonight and prop it up @ 8'.




> On a serious note though I forgot to ask where do you get exterior recessed cans? You don't use the same kind you use inside a house right? They have to be weatherproof obviously.


Standard cans are rated for damp locations.



> I think there were 5 circuits with 10 cans 65w floods on each.


Crikey! Ever heard of compact fluorescent?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Yea if only Badger's Quoting school would accept me I might be able to learn......:laughing:


Can we QUOTE you on that?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice plan, what I would recommend is install a photo cell and timer and wire them in three wire, control the door lights soley from the pc and all others on the timeclock for an early cut off. The motor on the timeclock needs to be fed independant.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I know the look your going for but if its not done right the high hats in the soffits can be a bit spotty in my opinion. Have you considered uplighting along the bottom of the home...? I think its a much cleaner look. I think it looks better when you cant see the light bulbs providing the light. Just a nice even light all around the home..LIght meets dark without the ugly bulbs glaring at you....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Crikey! Ever heard of compact fluorescent?


 

Sure I have. BUT the customer wanted 65w floods in the cans. Customer gets what customer wants.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is my two cents worth. I outline lots of houses with recess lights in the soffits. I use shower trims. This means lower wattage light bulbs. This is because of during the summer evenings the termites go flying and look for a new place to set up camp. They are attracted to lights and swarm around them sometimes. By the hundreds or thousands. The trims I use keep the insects from gaining entry into places where they are not welcome. As far as lighting goes this method is for show only, there are better ways to provide for security lighting.


----------

